# Two young female Rex rats in western nc



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Avalon and Aurora were rescue sisters who now need a home. Must stay together. They are black hooded and a broken black hooded. A little bit shy and squeaky. Asking a rehoming fee of $40 to make sure they get a good home.


----------



## Shmilynme (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi! I was wondering if you have found a home for your girls?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

